# Suggestions Needed



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This fall I will go with a friend to a real trophy deer lease. He will hunt, but I am going just to sit and take pictures. I am a point 'n shoot type photographer, but I want to buy a new camera for this trip that has an ultra zoom optical lens. I would appreciate some suggestions as to the camera.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I need to be able to turn off "beeps" that many cameras have. Just because I am deaf does not mean the deer are! LOL


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

What's your budget and what kind of quality are you looking for?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am happy with the quality of my old Olympus C-4000 point n shoot, but it can not zoom well. I want to stay at $400 or below. I was wondering about the Canon Power Shot SX 20 IS. But there are many brands and models and I don't keep up with this.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We have an older Canon SD880IS and really like it (I think its up to SD1200IS now) Small, Fits in your shirt pocket,
Great zoom, same MP as a 40D. Video with sound, uses the SD cards, Battery life is good. Picked it up used for approx 180.00.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

However, that has no more powerful zoom that I have currently. I am hoping to bring the deer up to more fill the frame. This trip will be special for me.

Three possibilities so far, but I don't know how many more may be out there:
Canon SX20 IS
Nikon Coolpix P100
Kodak Z981 IS


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well the SX20IS seems a bit more than a P&S, and over 400.00, But its a good camera I hear.
Here is a site to look up all of the cameras
http://www.dpreview.com/
Since I am a Canon guy, id go with the canon


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am sorry, I probably don't know my terms. I don't want a SLR, too much for me. I want a fully automatic camera that I only zoom and then hit the button to take a picture. I don't know enough about apeture and shutter speed to do it myself. Thanks for the link! I will check it out now.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No problem, its a P&S (fully auto, fixed lens), Your going to need a small case for it, Dont think it will fit in your pocket for ease of mobility. So if carrying a small case is not a problem, then it Looks like what ya need.
Looking forward to seeing some pixs.



Whitebassfisher said:


> I am sorry, I probably don't know my terms. I don't want a SLR, too much for me. I want a fully automatic camera that I only zoom and then hit the button to take a picture. I don't know enough about apeture and shutter speed to do it myself. Thanks for the link! I will check it out now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you have not yet made a choice, this comparison article should help narrow it down:

http://dpreview.com/reviews/Q210grouptravelzoom/


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

A few non-cannon (lol) cameras to look at - 

Ultra-zoom cameras-
Fujifilm - HS10/hs11 - 30x zoom - starts at a nice wide 24mm, and zooms out to 720mm. HUGE zoom range. also has a view-finder.

Oly - SP800uz - 30x zoom, starting at 28mm to 840mm. No viewfinder. I have the older SP570uz - not as much zoom, but it takes good pics. Not SLR quality, but good. Without a viewfinder, the long zoom will only be usefull with a tripod.

If you want a camera a bit smaller, the Panasonic TZ series of cameras have a good rep. I have used a buddies TZ3 (older model) and it is a nice camera for outdoors. Inside, the weak flash is not so hot, though.

Edit - after reading thru that DPReview page, you may want to look at the Kodak mentioned. I have not used that camera, but in general, I really like how Kodak renders colors.


----------

